
Show HN: Icon Tryer Outer – easily try out icons on a mobile device - DanielDe
https://www.icontryerouter.com/
======
ent101
Very useful! do you think you might add support for device simulation? i.e.
show how the icon will look on a variety of devices in the browser...

~~~
DanielDe
Thanks! That's a good idea, but I don't have plans to do that right now. The
intention of the project is to let you try out icons on an actual device, as
opposed to in a simulator.

